# My Rescued Baby



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

I finally got a Maltese.
I went and basically rescued a Maltese from a puppymill.
He is 2 years old.
He was sold because he has undescended testicles and so couldn't "perform" for the
breeder.
He is a tiny little thing - about 3 to 3 1/2 lbs.
His fur is matted down to the skin; he had/has worms.
I just took him to the vet today and got him medicated up, shots updated, etc.
I got him on an antibiotic now.

I'm not going to post a pic because he doesn't look very good - he has bad tear staining
that I'm trying to get under control.
I'm hoping the antibiotic will help.

He just is a doll, though. He's housebroken! I brought him home a couple nights ago and
he just started right in using the piddle pads! What a guy.
He's a sweetheart. Very gentle, docile....very dainty little thing; if I didn't know better, I'd
think "he" was a "she."

Anyway, he's a good dog, very loving. The breeder told me she used to have him in her
house; maybe so but I wouldn't take her word for anything.

I was talking about him to the vet and he said he thought it was more rewarding to start with
a dog like him, get him healthy and pretty, than to just go buy a perfect little puppy.

I feel like he's going to be right because I love this little guy.

Oh I named him "Jinxie."


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

He sounds like a little angel!!! 

Have you had him groomed yet? Mats can get pretty painful when they get down to the skin. Kind of like a constant pinch. It might just be easier to have him shaved and start over.

Keep us posted on your little guys progress.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!! congratulations on your new addition!!









i can't wait to hear all about him. you must be so happy.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats on jinxie!! i can't wait to see pics of him when he's feeling a bit better!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's so kind of you to take on an adult instead of waiting for the perfect puppy. He's a very lucky little guy. Hope everything works out well for you both. Be sure to post pics as soon as possible.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you! 

Yes, the vet said we should just have him clipped all the way down and start over!

He's just an intelligent guy - you can tell by the way he acts! He'll look up at me and
just sort of blink and wait - as though he's waiting on instructions - LOL! If all Maltese
are like this, I certainly see why the breed is so POPULAR. He loves to be held and
cuddled. He has already bonded to me and follows me when I leave the room! It's so cute!

I can't believe how "civilized" he acts - LOL.










I'm especially happy that he uses piddle pads without prompting! I really didn't expect that,
since he was in a communal cage! Poor little guy! He's so sweet.



> It's so kind of you to take on an adult instead of waiting for the perfect puppy.[/B]


Thanks - as I said, he's only 2. He actually LOOKS like a puppy, I guess because he's so small. And he acts like a puppy, too......he seems very eager to please and I'm glad because I love his personality and demeanor.

I'm hoping that, once I get him all doctored-up and cleaned-up, that he'll be as pretty as other Maltese.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, congratulations! He's a lucky guy! It's about time he had some luck in his life, huh! I'm so glad you already love him! Malts are just soooo wonderful, aren't they!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

YAYAYAY for you, what a wonderful person you are!!

I can't wait to see some pictures, I am really so happy for you..
Best of Luck,
Andrea~


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

You will form an amazing bond with this little guy. It's amazing to watch them grow, and he will truly see you as his savior and shining light. My mom is constantly adopting dogs (I think they have 9 right now). She always says that a rescued dog loves you with all their little heart because you've made their life complete. Bless you and enjoy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

congrats, take some pictures anyway so we can see before and after. you don't have to post them now. but it will be good for you to have.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He sounds like you found a perfect fit. Enjoy, because most Maltese are like this. You made a good choice.
Tina


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! He sounds like the perfect baby. Even at 2 he is still a baby. Can't wait to hear more about him and eventually see pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on your new baby! I am so glad you adopted a rescue. My Lady is a rescue and they are very special. They seem to know how you saved them and love you so very much. It is the most gratifying experience to watch these little guys blossom with love and pampering. You really should take a picture of him now while he looks bad. I think you will appreciate having before and after pictures later on.

As all rehomed dogs can come with baggage, I'd really recoomend getting the book _Secondhand Dog _ by Carol Lee Benjiman. You can get it at amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Hand-Dog-Firs...TF8&s=books

Let me share one of my favorite rescue peoms with you:


BAGGAGE 

Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed,
All nicely tucked in my warm new bed.
I'd like to open my baggage lest I forget 
There is so much to carry - So much to regret.

Hmm . . . Yes there it is, right on the top.
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss;
And there by my leash hides Fear and Shame.
As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave –

I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.

I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me.
Will you add to my baggage?
Will you help me unpack?

Or will you just look at my things -
And take me right back?

Do you have the time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage, to never repack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see,
But I do come with baggage –

Will YOU still want ME?


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is such a wonderful thing for you to do. You will get so much love. I rescued a senior IG this summer, such a sweet boy. Instead of playing with my other IG, he plays with Tanner so everybody's happy!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Yup, it sure sounds like mutual true love to me
















Congrats, I am so happy for you


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

AWWWWW, how WONDERFUL!!! Congratulations







You know I bet the love you shower on him will make him BEEEAUTIFUL in no time!!!!! All well loved maltese are beeeautiful


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on your new arrival, what a wonderful thing for you to do and take a little rescue, he is so very lucky to have you to love and be loved by


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for you.







I wish you would consider posting a picture, it would be wonderful to watch him change. I'm glad he found you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Sounds like you are already hooked...doesn't take long, does it?







Please go ahead and post a picture now. There are no ugly maltese...only those a little less loved than most, and that has now changed.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

That is so wonderful that you saved your lil guy from such an gruesome place. We will looking forward to seeing pics of him. Don't worry that he's clipped down. Many of us here have had rescues that looked like little skinned chickens when we got them. My little Paris was clipped very short when we got her back in the summer. She's starting to look so prett now.I sent pictures on her then and now I need to send some of her now. Wow what a difference! Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations on your new addition. I'm sure he'll bring you much happiness.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Congratulations on your new addition and thank you for rescuing this little guy who seems perfect for you. I am so happy for you and him. Please take lots of pictures and when you are ready, post both the before and after pictures.

Susan & my frukidz in NJ*

date='Oct 11 2006, 06:03 PM' post='270423'] I finally got a Maltese.
I went and basically rescued a Maltese from a puppymill.
He is 2 years old.
He was sold because he has undescended testicles and so couldn't "perform" for the
breeder.
He is a tiny little thing - about 3 to 3 1/2 lbs.
His fur is matted down to the skin; he had/has worms.
I just took him to the vet today and got him medicated up, shots updated, etc.
I got him on an antibiotic now.

I'm not going to post a pic because he doesn't look very good - he has bad tear staining
that I'm trying to get under control.
I'm hoping the antibiotic will help.

He just is a doll, though. He's housebroken! I brought him home a couple nights ago and
he just started right in using the piddle pads! What a guy.
He's a sweetheart. Very gentle, docile....very dainty little thing; if I didn't know better, I'd
think "he" was a "she."

Anyway, he's a good dog, very loving. The breeder told me she used to have him in her
house; maybe so but I wouldn't take her word for anything.

I was talking about him to the vet and he said he thought it was more rewarding to start with
a dog like him, get him healthy and pretty, than to just go buy a perfect little puppy.

I feel like he's going to be right because I love this little guy.

Oh I named him "Jinxie."








[/QUOTE]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#663366">Congratulations on your new little guy, you and Jinxie will have a close bound, I think they know that you saved them. Here are some before and after pictures of Sweetpea my little rescue.
























</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm very glad that you have found a Maltese that you are in love with. It sounds like he really needs a good home and its great that you are able to help him.

I am a little confused.....did you rescue him or did you purchase him? Is this from the same breeder as the little guy with the open fontanel? Whatever the case, I hope that you have found a special guy who will bring your much love and enjoyment!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow your lucky sounds like a maltese sent from up above, cant wait to see pics. CONGRATS!!! Hes lucky to have you and youre lucky to have him


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

He sounds so sweet. And he's so lucky to have you taking care of him! I can't wait to hear/see more about him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!.. both to you and to little Jinxie! A true 'win-win" situation! We got our rescue, Naddie at age two ( a "guesstimate" ) and she is so playful and fun..yet a welll mannered little girl when it is necessary for her to be so. She had a few "issues' but hse has done so well. Your vet is absolutely right.. there is nothing as heartwarming as being a part of them 'blossoming" !


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Congratulations on your new baby! I am so glad you adopted a rescue. My Lady is a rescue and they are very special. They seem to know how you saved them and love you so very much. It is the most gratifying experience to watch these little guys blossom with love and pampering. You really should take a picture of him now while he looks bad. I think you will appreciate having before and after pictures later on.
> 
> As all rehomed dogs can come with baggage, I'd really recoomend getting the book _Secondhand Dog _ by Carol Lee Benjiman. You can get it at amazon.com:
> 
> ...


Tears have come to my eyes reading this. I don't know if they are from sorrow or happiness but what ever I feel it's a new and good beginning for those it was written for. 
You are special people who take on the rescued dogs. 





> I finally got a Maltese.
> I went and basically rescued a Maltese from a puppymill.
> He is 2 years old.
> He was sold because he has undescended testicles and so couldn't "perform" for the
> ...


What a wonderful story.
How did you know where to go?
Was it bad there? 
Did you go looking for a rescue or realize it when you arrived?
I am so happy for you both


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope I misread this and you did not purchase from a mill.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I hope I misread this and you did not purchase from a mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No! She rescued him, from a puppymill..
Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The original post says that he was "sold".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know it says sold, but I consider it rescued..








Andrea~


The so called **Breeder** would have probably put him down since he couldn't produce , so that is why I consider it a rescue..

Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I know it says sold, but I consider it rescued..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess we could say that everyone who purchases from a "puppymill" is doing a "rescue". But, it also helps keep these folks in business.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270642
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Faye,

That is true , but this one would have been killed.. I would consider it keeping them in business if it was a pet store, or if he could perform and she bought him anyway. But this lil guy had no chance of living..

Andrea~


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't go through a rescue agency.
I bought him from a puppymill.
He doesn't have an open fontanel, that was a different dog.

I consider him rescued and if you'd seen where he came from, so would you.

I wouldn't go through a rescue group; they demand too much to adopt or rather,
buy, a dog from them. They are too intrusive.

I did buy him but I feel like I rescued him, I just eliminated the middle man (the rescue
organization.)

He has a good home now so that's the important thing.

Paying over a thousand dollars for a dog just isn't on my agenda now, and even if I had
more money I highly doubt I would pay that for a pet. The only way I would pay that would
be for a show dog.

So there you have it......


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I didn't go through a rescue agency.
> I bought him from a puppymill.
> He doesn't have an open fontanel, that was a different dog.
> 
> ...



I have worked with rescue for years, serving on the board of a no-kill shelter, fostering, transporting, doing home visits, and helping to place dogs I have here. There is a good reason for resuces to handle the situation such as they do. If not, dogs would be just placed in any home that comes along. Those of us who do rescue want to make sure that the animal is not just moved from one bad situation to another. The fee rescue charges is usually minimal, and rarely covers what expenses the rescue has placed into the care of the dog.
With all this list has done to try to educate people about purchasing from puppymills, it seems that, in your case, it just fell on deaf ears. I know that you were looking for a "cheap" dog. I certainly hope that the expenses you incur in the future does not run your expenses up into the thousands. I know the the surgery to neuter will be the start of a more expensive care for this baby. 
I admire you for helping this dog, but, the bottom line is you just went to a puppymill and bought you a cheap dog that is just older than the average "puppymill" dog. 

Andrea, I respect your opinion, but we have no reason to know that this dog would have been killed. He had at one time lived in the home of the owner. Perhaps she did have some heart (though tainted). With him being so small, she knew she would be able to sell him, and she did.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

> I have worked with rescue for years, serving on the board of a no-kill shelter, fostering, transporting, doing home visits, and helping to place dogs I have here. There is a good reason for resuces to handle the situation such as they do. If not, dogs would be just placed in any home that comes along. Those of us who do rescue want to make sure that the animal is not just moved from one bad situation to another. The fee rescue charges is usually minimal, and rarely covers what expenses the rescue has placed into the care of the dog.
> With all this list has done to try to educate people about purchasing from puppymills, it seems that, in your case, it just fell on deaf ears. I know that you were looking for a "cheap" dog. I certainly hope that the expenses you incur in the future does not run your expenses up into the thousands. I know the the surgery to neuter will be the start of a more expensive care for this baby.
> I admire you for helping this dog, but, the bottom line is you just went to a puppymill and bought you a cheap dog that is just older than the average "puppymill" dog.
> 
> Andrea, I respect your opinion, but we have no reason to know that this dog would have been killed. He had at one time lived in the home of the owner. Perhaps she did have some heart (though tainted). With him being so small, she knew she would be able to sell him, and she did.[/B]


 Uh...excuse me...no I wasn't looking for a "cheap" dog.
I was looking for a pet for my family.
If that means "cheap" to you, then I don't know what to tell you.

My dog is only two years old, so I don't know what the "average" puppymill dog's age is, but I'm
very satisfied with him.

He needed a home and to be taken care of.

As far as his future there, I don't know what she planned to do with him because he can't be used
for breeding, which is the only reason she was keeping him.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Faye, and you know I highly respect not only your opinion, but your dedication to the breed and all breeds in general. I do see your side of it now, I guess I am in the middle of the fence..Always sitting on the fence trying not to fall off..









Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270649
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Andrea, I'm always falling off that fence and getting tangled in the wire.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270664
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Faye, and you know I highly respect not only your opinion, but your dedication to the breed and all breeds in general. I do see your side of it now, I guess I am in the middle of the fence..Always sitting on the fence trying not to fall off..









Andrea~








[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey, Andrea, I'm always falling off that fence and getting tangled in the wire.







[/B][/QUOTE] 

(giving Andrea a lil push over to Faye and my side..lol) 

Any purchase from a mill is perpetuating the misery of mill dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know it's tempting to "rescue" a dog from a pet shop or puppy mill, but all that does is guarentee that another will take its place. The misery of those left behind to suffer will not end until no dog is ever bought from a pet shop, puppy mill or auction.

Jinx, I don't think you have a clear understanding of what a rescue group does. They don't sell you a dog. The nominal adoption fee often does not even cover the cost of updating shots, spaying or neutering, dentals and whatever other health issues a dog may have. Northcentral Maltese, for example, even does luxating patella surgeries on dogs before sending them to their forever home.

Their rigorous screening process is not intrusive, but it done to guarentee that this match is a perfect fit and that the dog will not have to be rehomed again.

I did not adopt Lady through a rescue group, I got her through a neighbor. I spent close to $700 in the first few months updating her shots, testing to find the cause of her seizures, dentals and cherry eye surgery. I think you'll be shocked to find out how expensive neutering with undescended testicles is. I hope it isn't the case, but with a mill dog, this may just be the beginning of the vet bills.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

> Any purchase from a mill is perpetuating the misery of mill dogs.[/B]


 Well if you get a rescue dog, they came from a puppymill, also.
So if I went through a rescue organization, their dogs would have come
from a mill.
I think your main objection seems to be that I purchased him, rather
than go through a rescue organization.
I did what I had to do at the time, and he now has his freedom and a
home. If that is wrong to you then that's just the way it is. I'm not paying
thousands of dollars for a pet for my family.

I'm not going to engage in a long, drawn-out flame war on this board.
We will just have to agree to disagree, and let it go at that.....Jinxie has
a home and family now, that's the truth.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I know it's tempting to "rescue" a dog from a pet shop or puppy mill, but all that does is guarentee that another will take its place. The misery of those left behind to suffer will not end until no dog is ever bought from a pet shop, puppy mill or auction.
> 
> Jinx, I don't think you have a clear understanding of what a rescue group does. They don't sell you a dog. The nominal adoption fee often does not even cover the cost of updating shots, spaying or neutering, dentals and whatever other health issues a dog may have. Northcentral Maltese, for example, even does luxating patella surgeries on dogs before sending them to their forever home.
> 
> ...



I can also go on first hand experience. A few years ago, I made a trip to another state to get three standard poodles who were starving, as well as a litter of six pups. I spent over $2000 in the first three days. I also spent a lot of time trying to keep the little ones alive. Remember, these were the big poodles, and two of the pups were the size of a Maltese when I got them. I ended up raising five of the six pups. I rarely charge an adoption fee for anything I do for rescue, but in this case, I did. One of these dogs is now with my cousin, who had, years ago, shown the standards, and this dog was from her original lines. She is loved and sleeps in the bed with her daughter. These were not "puppymill dogs" but dogs with nice pedigree and good quality who ended up with someone who lost their home and couldn't afford to feed them, but still the expense was there. The fee I charged was minimal.




> QUOTE





> Any purchase from a mill is perpetuating the misery of mill dogs.[/B]


 Well if you get a rescue dog, they came from a puppymill, also.
So if I went through a rescue organization, their dogs would have come
from a mill.
I think your main objection seems to be that I purchased him, rather
than go through a rescue organization.
I did what I had to do at the time, and he now has his freedom and a
home. If that is wrong to you then that's just the way it is. I'm not paying
thousands of dollars for a pet for my family.

I'm not going to engage in a long, drawn-out flame war on this board.
We will just have to agree to disagree, and let it go at that.....Jinxie has
a home and family now, that's the truth.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Many dogs that go into rescue are not from puppymills. They may come from a well meaning family who goes out, makes a purchase of a nice dog, then decides it is not the right dog for them and their family. 
Dogs come into rescue after being in good homes for years. This happens because of illness or a death in the family.
There are other instances where people move and can't have a dog. Divorce puts dogs into rescue. The recent war experience where many of our service people were deployed also added to the population.
I got an inquiry earlier this week about helping to place a young one because his owner has to travel overnight, and can't be home to care for him. Right now, I have a nice Bichon here who was given up by his female owner because her husband kicked the dog. She is going to be placed free to the right home.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The plight of puppy mill dogs is a heartbreaking thing, and I can certainly understand a persons desire to to bring them home. But I also see that paying a puppymill anything for one of their dogs is to support the continuation of their horrible practices. This is a discussion I have seen on other dog boards with equal passion and heat. There is no easy answer. I am so happy for the puppy that he has found a good and loving home but also sad that the puppymiller has made a profit from unethical practices and will continue to do what they do. 

The answer lies in education AND legislation. The horrible places should not be allowed to exist, there should be laws against them. 

Rescue people are an amazing group of people. They spend countless hours and dollars on saving animals sight unseen, not even knowing if they will be able to find a home for them or if they will end up the furever home of an unplaceable dog. My hat is off to them and we all owe them a huge debt of gratitiude.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

"I'm not paying
thousands of dollars for a pet for my family."



Your chances are greatly increased that you will indeed pay thousands by purchasing a

mill dog. What will you do then? Is a family pet worth the vet bills?

It would have been far better to save up to buy a dog from a reputable breeder than to 
pay for a mill "rescue". The fallout would have been better too. 



I know how a poor and neglected dog tug at the heartstrings, but when we purchase dogs

from these breeders (millers and backyard greed breeders) we simply fuel them to 

go on, and one more dog will suffer the life of a caged breeder never to know love or companionship.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I just fell off my fence









Thanks Brit and Faye, for making me see the light









Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Any purchase from a mill is perpetuating the misery of mill dogs.[/B]


 Well if you get a rescue dog, they came from a puppymill, also.
So if I went through a rescue organization, their dogs would have come
from a mill.
I think your main objection seems to be that I purchased him, rather
than go through a rescue organization.
I did what I had to do at the time, and he now has his freedom and a
home. If that is wrong to you then that's just the way it is. I'm not paying
thousands of dollars for a pet for my family.

I'm not going to engage in a long, drawn-out flame war on this board.
We will just have to agree to disagree, and let it go at that.....Jinxie has
a home and family now, that's the truth.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would just like to sum up the PM's I've been getting on this topic this morning so you can perhaps see where some of the members are coming from.
At the end of last week, you came onto the board, indicating that you wanted to find a dog, and that a rescue was a good possibility for you.
Many people gave you good advice. They felt you were sincere in working with a rescue, or going to a reputable breeder to find the right dog. 
Throughout the week, your posts were leaning to visits or contact with questionable breeders. Not once was there any indication that you were checking into the reliable rescues, or breeders. Still, many people continued to try to help you. 
Then, last night, you come on and announce that you had "rescued" a dog. Now, we learn that you went to what you consider a "puppymill" and purchased a dog who is already in need of surgery. We have no indication that you checked on the health of the parents or the dog .There is no indication that you listened or heard anything that the members said about reliable breeders or rescue. From what I am receiving, it is a slap in the face of those who were sincere in their effort to help you. Then, for two pages of posts, you accepted the congratulations of people who though you actually did a "rescue". In your mind, you might have rescued this dog; however, you tell us he was potty trained and well adjusted. That does not sound like a puppymill dog to me. We may not agree with his living conditions, or with the owner's ethics. But, it seems that your quest throughout the week was to seek out this type situation to find your dog. We have some loving people on this board, and they will continue to offer good advice to those who come here to learn.
Perhaps others who come in the future will learn from these posts, so willingly made by our members.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> The plight of puppy mill dogs is a heartbreaking thing, and I can certainly understand a persons desire to to bring them home. But I also see that paying a puppymill anything for one of their dogs is to support the continuation of their horrible practices. This is a discussion I have seen on other dog boards with equal passion and heat. There is no easy answer. I am so happy for the puppy that he has found a good and loving home but also sad that the puppymiller has made a profit from unethical practices and will continue to do what they do.
> 
> The answer lies in education AND legislation. The horrible places should not be allowed to exist, there should be laws against them.
> 
> Rescue people are an amazing group of people. They spend countless hours and dollars on saving animals sight unseen, not even knowing if they will be able to find a home for them or if they will end up the furever home of an unplaceable dog. My hat is off to them and we all owe them a huge debt of gratitiude.[/B]

































Very well said!

I spend approximately $1800 a year on Lady's diabetic supplies and prescriptions alone. This doesn't even cover the vet bills to monitor her many health problems.

She is poorly bred, from a pet store/puppy mill we think. I love her dearly and do not regret one penny I have spent on her.

But next time I will get a dog from either a rescue group or a reputable breeder. I figure it's pay me now or pay me later. I would not want to go through the heartbreak of loving a chronically ill dog again. That is a price I am not  willing to pay.


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

I just want to say that as a new Maltese Mommy, I too did not understand the talk about Puppymill vs. Pet Shop vs. Breeder. I didn't find out about this site until after I bought my Killer. But, in my quest for a good, healthy pup I came across several questionable "breeders" and was immediately turned off by them. So, MAYBE, you are just confused as to what a "rescue" dog is. 

There is NO question that we're happy for Jinxi. I think everyone's intention here is to be helpful AND informative. I hope that you don't feel like you're not welcome. This forum is a life-saver sometimes. And, if your baby has any problems or confusing behavior, rest assure you will find the advice and information you need to get through anything! 

Take care!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

> From what I am receiving, it is a slap in the face of those who were sincere in their effort to help you. Then, for two pages of posts, you accepted the congratulations of people who though you actually did a "rescue". In your mind, you might have rescued this dog; however, you tell us he was potty trained and well adjusted. That does not sound like a puppymill dog to me. We may not agree with his living conditions, or with the owner's ethics. But, it seems that your quest throughout the week was to seek out this type situation to find your dog. We have some loving people on this board, and they will continue to offer good advice to those who come here to learn.
> Perhaps others who come in the future will learn from these posts, so willingly made by our members.[/B]


 I haven't "slapped" anyone in the face, contrary to your very inflammatory post.
I much appreciate the posts and encouragement I have received.
AS I SAID IN MY POST......yes I did check out a rescue but I'm not willing to jump through all their hoops to get a pet. I regulary rely on my references for my work, I"m not going to have references run on me at this time, as well as other intrusive questions I deem inappropriate.

I haven't disregarded ANYONE's advice here on this board.

OBVIOUSLY I have no problem with a rescue dog or I wouldn't have Jinxie, would I.........he appears sound, other than undescended testicles. 
He does have a problem with a couple of baby teeth that haven't fallen out yet, though.

I just wish I could have taken them ALL and found homes for them, because most of them were very cute.

We just got through clipping Jinxie with a clipper to try to get rid of all the mats he has. His fur underneath the mats is thick and white as snow. I think he will be awesome.

He is just an awesome dog. My husband told me when I left while ago, that Jinxie was howling and whimpering for me! He's already attached to me.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> QUOTE





> From what I am receiving, it is a slap in the face of those who were sincere in their effort to help you. Then, for two pages of posts, you accepted the congratulations of people who though you actually did a "rescue". In your mind, you might have rescued this dog; however, you tell us he was potty trained and well adjusted. That does not sound like a puppymill dog to me. We may not agree with his living conditions, or with the owner's ethics. But, it seems that your quest throughout the week was to seek out this type situation to find your dog. We have some loving people on this board, and they will continue to offer good advice to those who come here to learn.
> Perhaps others who come in the future will learn from these posts, so willingly made by our members.[/B]


 I haven't "slapped" anyone in the face, contrary to your very inflammatory post.
I much appreciate the posts and encouragement I have received.
AS I SAID IN MY POST......yes I did check out a rescue but I'm not willing to jump through all their hoops to get a pet. I regulary rely on my references for my work, I"m not going to have references run on me at this time, as well as other intrusive questions I deem inappropriate.

I haven't disregarded ANYONE's advice here on this board.

OBVIOUSLY I have no problem with a rescue dog or I wouldn't have Jinxie, would I.........he appears sound, other than undescended testicles. 
He does have a problem with a couple of baby teeth that haven't fallen out yet, though.

I just wish I could have taken them ALL and found homes for them, because most of them were very cute.

We just got through clipping Jinxie with a clipper to try to get rid of all the mats he has. His fur underneath the mats is thick and white as snow. I think he will be awesome.

He is just an awesome dog. My husband told me when I left while ago, that Jinxie was howling and whimpering for me! He's already attached to me.....








[/B][/QUOTE]


Just like rescue groups, reputable breeders also ask for and check references. My favorite is a neighbor as well as vet.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but this person is new and in a week you can't expect her to look at this the same way you do. she did what she thought was right, i don't see any reason to be mean to her because it doesn't fall under what you think is "right" I do not want to take sides (i am going to keep my opinion to myself) but this thread is looking a little pushy. if you push your opinion too hard then she will leave SM and how will that help anything?????

please this is supposed to be a fun place to go, not a place that people should have to deffend themselves.









Amber


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you.
I have fingerprint a fingerprint clearance card and, as I said, I have numerous references that I call upon for my work.
Just wanted to clear that up. I'm not leery of having references run on me. That is something I do often.
I just object, on principle, to the invasive aspect of it.
However, if a breeder requires references to purchase a pup or adult, that's fine. This is the USA and if they think that is necessary, more power to them.
I won't have references run on me to purchase or adopt a dog, it's just that simple, but I don't begrudge anyone requiring that.....I certainly realize a person would want to ensure the future safety of their dog.
If I bred dogs I certainly would want to make sure they went to a "good person", but I feel like I could tell when I met the person. 
Shipping a dog and not meeting them wouldn't be an issue because I wouldn't ship them, at least, I don't think I would.......

What I can't understand is a breeder selling a dog TO A BREEDER, to someone who plans to put it in a kennel, rather than to a person who just wants it for a PET. Never to even be bred! That happened to me, before I got Jinxie. I just thought it was so strange that someone would sell their dog to a person who planned to put it outside in a kennel and use it for breeding, when I was going to give it a pet home.
I thought that was odd.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I want to address only the issue of checking out potential owners before selling or adopting. And I hope I'm not morphing the thread... but I see a background check as a good thing for rescue groups and breeders. In this day and age, especially, people can represent themselves to be what they are not. They can meet you and seem like the most wonderful people in the world ... then you check with their vet and find out differently... or you may have a very tiny Malt rescue and find out they have a new skinbaby at home... or a huge dog when the rescue has been evaluated to be afraid of other dogs.... those are just examples where, especially for rescues because they come with "baggage", there has to be a thorough check as it relates to the home environment and prior pet ownership. 

I am not at all offended by the idea of a thorough check. I would be appalled if they adopted out rescues to the first person who applied. Rescue groups, such as Northcentral Maltese Rescue, are non-profit organizations and those who donate surely expect high standards from them, which includes background checks. Rescue groups need monetary and in-kind donations, so they can continue to help the breed we love so much. The leaders, fosters and others who are actively involved with Maltese rescue have my deepest respect and admiration.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I want to address only the issue of checking out potential owners before selling or adopting. And I hope I'm not morphing the thread... but I see a background check as a good thing for rescue groups and breeders. In this day and age, especially, people can represent themselves to be what they are not. They can meet you and seem like the most wonderful people in the world ... then you check with their vet and find out differently... or you may have a very tiny Malt rescue and find out they have a new skinbaby at home... or a huge dog when the rescue has been evaluated to be afraid of other dogs.... those are just examples where, especially for rescues because they come with "baggage", there has to be a thorough check as it relates to the home environment and prior pet ownership.
> 
> I am not at all offended by the idea of a thorough check. I would be appalled if they adopted out rescues to the first person who applied. Rescue groups, such as Northcentral Maltese Rescue, are non-profit organizations and those who donate surely expect high standards from them, which includes background checks. Rescue groups need monetary and in-kind donations, so they can continue to help the breed we love so much. The leaders, fosters and others who are actively involved with Maltese rescue have my deepest respect and admiration.[/B]



i think it is great how you have expressed yourself. you got your point out without making anyone feel bad about themself. all anyone of us can do it say what we feel and hope the other person is listening.

BTW- i absolutly adore Kallie and Catchers halloween siggy is too cute


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This is for information only for those who come after and may be interested in a rescue.

In the rescue groups I help with, and when I do a placement here, it is different from the work world. The question to be answered is not whether one has a criminal past, but whether they would be a good owner for a pet. Many times I get do not adopt notices on people who have a history of abuse or neglet. The rescue groups keep each other informed when we can. For instance, Mary Jones might have turned in a dog to a local shelter because it was too big. The dog was found to be in poor health when turned in, and it was found that she was on the search for a smaller dog from another rescue. It's things like this that the rescue is interested in.
Going to the local vet can be helpful sometime, but there are other instances where it is of no help at all. For instance, I know of one vet who took care of over 50 dogs for a breeder, and he would not give out information to anyone that would indicate the truth about her. He said it was confidential that there were so many, and he knew they got good care.
Home visits are usually required by most rescues. I've done them for groups who were adopting dogs two states away. It gives the resuce an opportunity to have first hand information on the people, and it gives them a chance to talk with someone experienced in dogs to ask questions about such things as training.
Breeders cannot do home visits like rescue groups who have resources in various parts of the country. I've found that one of the next best things is a neighbor reference. What I'm interested in is if they have other pets and how they are cared for. 
We would hope that we could learn from people when we talk with them, but, not all people are honest. I can tell you first hand about one of the first homes I placed a dog in. I knew the person was 50 years old and had two grown daughters who lived out of the home. Many conversations transpired before I placed the dog, but months later, I learned one by one that there were five adopted children in the home. It turned out OK for the dog, but I resent the lies I was told to get it. Remember, the buyer comes to the owner's home to see things, but we do not have the opportunity to go to the buyer's home to check it out. 
Rescues and reputable breeders will not place toy dogs that are not going to be living inside a home. Spay/neuter is required by rescues and breeders for pets placed in pet homes. Reputable breeders rarely place a dog with breeding rights.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=271191
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amber,
I don't think anyone said anything mean, they are just very experienced with all this Puppy-Mill Rescue stuff, I think everyone was really just trying to tell her their thoughts.
I am sorry if I said anything wrong, I do that sometimes







(I love that icon)

Andrea~


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Well here he is!
I hope I haven't offended anyone more than I accidentally did.
I know Jinxie isn't all white and fluffy like most of yours are
but I'm hoping that, with time and grooming, as well as loving care,
he will be a handsome guy.
I think he looks cute here, though!

He already looks much better than the day I got him.

He's perked up quite a bit. I guess it's because the vet started him
on antibiotics, as well as the other shots and things he received.

I cut a sleeve off and cut two holes in it for his legs because we
clipped his body fur pretty short last night. We're going to clip the
rest this weekend. So I wanted him to be warm.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He's adorable look at those eyes.. I am so glad you posted a picture, I see how you fell in love with him

AWww









Andrea~


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks!
He is just the best dog. He LOVES being held and cuddled ~ he sleeps on the bed with me and 
my hubby, LOL. We have to be careful getting in and out of bed because he's so tiny!

He just has a really good temperament. He's very calm, although he does get playful at times.
I need to get him a few more toys and such.

I just love his personality.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Well here he is!
> I hope I haven't offended anyone more than I accidentally did.
> I know Jinxie isn't all white and fluffy like most of yours are
> but I'm hoping that, with time and grooming, as well as loving care,
> ...


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

HE IS JUST ADORABLE...SO HAPPY TO SEE HIM...HE'S VERY PHOTOGENIC TOO!!!

CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Of course!
You know what would look cute, at the neck part of this, to have some fluffy boa feathers!
That would look so cute on a Maltese.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry my post got mixed in the middle of another. 

He is precious. He has the cutest expression in his eyes.
If you have a Hobby Lobby close to you, check out the sweaters made to dress the teddy bears. I have bought some cute sweaters for the little ones there for $3.00 each. I've also make some cute shirts out of the long toe socks. I use the rib part at the top for the neck. I like your idea of the sleeve, and would like to "borrow" it.

If you have the matts out and you are just cutting the hair to get rid of the stains, there are things you can do to help it which is safe. Personally, I would just let the white grow out naturally and leave the color there for now. It gives him character.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you took some "before" pictures of Jinx. I think you'll be happy you did later on because it will be hard for even you to believe how much he will change with love and kindness.

Jinx has the most adorable expressive face. It's easy to see why he captured your heart!

Please don't be offended by some of the advice you got here. We are a passionate group here on SM, and many of us are outspoken when it comes to certain issues, especially puppy mills. I think all of the advice you received was well-intentioned, an attempt to spare you heartache and expenses in the future, and not mean-spirited.

But once you've fallen in love, it's a done deal, huh? Just like with my Lady! I have always adopted through organized rescue groups ... what was I thinking when I took in this bedraggled dog my neighbor rescued? But I haven't ever regretted my decision, just regretted that I'm not independantly wealthy!

I look forward to watching Jinx blossom in his forever home!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. I have two girls. Lacie is 2 years old and from a very reputable breeder. I just got my second girl about 2 months ago from a pet shop. I had promised I would NEVER buy from a pet shop because I know that the dogs come from puppy mills, but I just had to RESCUE this little angle. Her name is Tilly for Chantilly Lace and she is now 4 months old. She was rail thin when I got her and so very small. The way she devoured food, I think she must have been the runt of the litter and never had a good meal in her life. She had also been shipped when she was only 6 weeks old.

It's been great to watch Tilly blossom. She gets good food, lots of toys, a backyard with a doggie door, Lacie as a playmate and lots and lots of love and attention. She sleeps on my bed and does her potties outside. She's such a sweetheart and has almost doubled her weight.

I immediately took her to the vet. Although I had been given a list of the shots that she had already had, I just didn't trust the breeder and so got her totally revaccinated and dewormed. Had her stool sample checked and nows she seems very healthy.

Gave her a bath and groomed her. She looks like a little doll.

Even though I hate puppy mills and selling dogs in pet stores, I know that I rescued her from a potentially very bad life, and it's been wonderful watching her change for the better each day. Lacie was healthy and happy from the beginning and that was good, but I do feel a sense of pride that I'm helping Tilly have a good life.

I know that you and Jinxie will bond and be the best of friends. He's lucky to have found you and lucky that he won't have to spend his life in a cage being a stud. Be sure to have his undesended testicals taken care of.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a darlin face! stains and all.
My Naddie was a recue, pulled from a kill shelter minutes before being put to sleep. She was sooooo matted and stained they actually had her listed on the shelter paperwork as a chihuahua mix..color brown!!!! they didn't even know what color she really was!..or even close to breed!( mats were like a body-helmet being inches thick)
She had to be taken to vets and put under in order to get her shaved and she did get some razor burns in the process... but the foster mom took wonderful care of her.. did therapy for her atrophied leg which had been drawn up to her body from mats apparantly for a very long time!
We got her months later and she did still have some residual staining. but as you can see in the avatar she is now totally free from stains.. is lovely and white ( though the camera seems to show her as more ivory but in person she is very white.

Just a quick comment on rescue: Naddie is our first to come from a rescue organization. I personally am in total favor of the application process. ( Too many BBBAAADDDD people out there who would possible take these little rescues for very bad purposes!!) Second.. the application process helps to make a good match for both owner and pooch. .. it is not desireable for a pooch to get to a home, have it not work out.. and get back into the system again because the owner and pooch were not right for each other....very traumatic for a pooch to be placed in home after home.) Naddie had clinical separation anxiety.. so an apartment dweller or someone who had to leave her for long periods would not be a good match for her... she had potty training issues so again she needed someone who could be available to work with her... and not distress over some accidents on carpets...All her issues were made clear to me so i knew exactly what i was getting into. 
As to the price.. we paid $250 for Naddie. we got a BARGAIN! Naddie, as said ,was in terrible condition.. she had to be taken to vet immediately and put under and shaved. it was after hours but she was so bad it was considered an emergency. once shaved.. she was discovered to be malnourished. also, discovered to have open wounds where there were actaully cockroaches eating off her flesh as well as other parasites. These wounds had to be to be cleaned and treated. .. for weeks.The mats had forced one eye open so she couldn't blink.. a second layer of mats came over the open eye.. this eye had to be treated.She had a huge "ball of mat" at her butt area that soaked up urine and that was very irritating to her anus and vaginal area.. this too had to be treated. 
Then came testing for worms.. and she was positive for several.. they had to be treated. She was tested for heartworm.. again positive.. and she had to be treated. ALL this paid for by the rescue group with no guarantee she'd ever even be adopted. Oh.. also all shots and spaying was paid by the rescue gorup. Even with a vets discount.. the adoption fee couldn't have covered all they layed out for Naddie.. and we're not even considering the food and time spent to nurture her back to health and to do massage and therapy on her atrophied leg.
Sooo, to me the process worked well for us.. and the fee a bargain.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Thanks!
> He is just the best dog. He LOVES being held and cuddled ~ he sleeps on the bed with me and
> my hubby, LOL. We have to be careful getting in and out of bed because he's so tiny!
> 
> ...


You are doing a great job with him. It just takes time. A little love for these dogs is amazing. They return it all back and then some.
Tina


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a cutie, I am sure he will be looking GREAT in no time at all. 

I hope you don't mind one recommendation..... I notice in your picture that you have a collar and tag on him. Please be very careful, not to long ago there was a fluff butt on the forum who died from being put in a crate with a collar and tag (sorry I don't remember who it was). The tag caught on the wire in the crate and the poor puppy was strangled. 

Maltese have very delicate tracheas, yours is so small you might want to look into a halter rather than a collar (I have a bias against collars, I know there are alot of people that use them). Also, I keep the rabies tag in my wallet so I know where it is but not hanging on the halter. Both my dogs, my English Sheepdog and my Malt *never* wear a collar in the house. The collars hang on a hook by the door and only go on when we go outside. 

Because they play and ram around I am always afraid the collar or halter will get caught on something, I have heard some pretty terrible stories of dogs strangled. Another advantage to removing the collar when inside is they don matt as badly.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Although I do not condon supporting puppy mills, Jinx is one lucky little guy. 

As a volunteer foster for NMR, I must comment. Reputable Rescues do not "sell" dogs. They ask for a donation fee. This fee can be anywhere between $100 and $400. The money goes back into Rescue, to save another soul. Before any dog is adopted, they are spayed/neutered, shots, dental and any surgery needed. This sometimes runs into thousands of dollars. Foster parents, quite often, pay out of their own pockets. Rescue applications are very lengthy, and checked out thoroughly. We make a promise to these little ones. They will NEVER suffer again. We do our best to keep that promise.

Lovies to Jinx


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awwww! i can totaly see why you fell in love with this little guy









I wish you many happy & healthy years together


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Little Jinxie is a precious boy







Look forward now and enjoy your lives together


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm just going to post one last time on this thread to say - I truly hope
no one is turned off by rescue groups being bashed here as most rescue 
groups do nothing but serve the welfare of the animal in their custody. To
say one will not give references is saying to them one has something to hide.
If one cannot accept the rules of adoption, it is their choice. I would hate to think
a child could be adopted into a home without thorough investigation. Why should
it be much different for a loving pet?
Having said this, it seems rather hypocritical to call a purchased mill dog a rescue, when
in fact, the dog was merely purchased, just as any other dog from a breeder is.
Whether you pay 500 or 3000 for a pet, the important thing is that you have done
your homework and can live with the consequences of your actions. 
The fact is owning a pet is an expensive endeaver and even more so if you happen
to run into serious medical problems. To belittle the higher payment for a 
"family pet" could be considered presumptuous since a lesser fee may reap many more
financial hardships.

I do wish you well with your little guy. I hope he is one of the lucky ones and lives a
long and healthy life and is loved through it all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, I am running out of places to say I love this icon. so I picked this thread for now...








Don't worry I do it in every thread...


Andrea~


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

> I'm just going to post one last time on this thread to say - I truly hope
> no one is turned off by rescue groups being bashed here as most rescue
> groups do nothing but serve the welfare of the animal in their custody. To
> say one will not give references is saying to them one has something to hide.
> ...


 No, saying one will not give references is NOT saying one has "something to hide,"
I am against that on PRINCIPLE.
There is a lot of discussion these days, about the various intrusions into one's privacy
and personal information.
On another board, there is a thread, for example, from a person facing a pre-employment
check, well they want their credit history and other information.
Many people these days are leery of giving out information they deem personal and that
sort of thing; to assert I have "something to hide" without even knowing me is patently absurd.
If you don't understand my position then so be it but you have no right to attack my integrity.
Yes, I do agree that breeders and others need to know (hopefully, they care) who is purchasing
or adopting their dog.
There was different ways to go about this, obtaining references isn't the only one.
I have all kinds of references, from neighbors as well as others.
If it will make you feel better I probably couldn't have adopted from a rescue anyway, because I have
a nine-year-old son.
I did notice that on one of the rescue applications, they said they wouldn't place a dog with anyone with a child under ten years old, so I wouldn't have been able to adopt one through them anyway!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do be sure to get Jinx neutered asap. Undescended testicles are a health risk and can also become cancerous. It's a tricky surgery and will be more expensive than conventional neutering, but it's essential that you do it.

WHAT IF A DOG HAS AN UNDESCENDED TESTICLE?

Undescended testicles have an increased tendency to grow tumors over descended testicles. They may also twist on their stalks and cause life-threatening inflammation. For these reasons, neutering is recommended for dogs with undescended testicles. This procedure is more complicated than a routine neuter; the missing testicle can be under the skin along the path it should have descended to the scrotum or it may be inside the abdomen. Some exploration may be needed to find it thus there is often an incision for each testicle. The retained testicle is sterile and under-developed. If there is one descended testicle, this one will be fertile but since retaining a testicle is a hereditary trait, it is important that the male dog not be bred before he is neutered.

From http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_neuter.html


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

* That's what I couldn't understand about the vet; when I told him Jinxie has undescended testicles; he palpated him but he didn't seem concerned at all about doing anything. He said it wasn't necessary.
I wasn't clear what his reasoning is.
That contradicted all other material I've read.......*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> QUOTE





> I'm just going to post one last time on this thread to say - I truly hope
> no one is turned off by rescue groups being bashed here as most rescue
> groups do nothing but serve the welfare of the animal in their custody. To
> say one will not give references is saying to them one has something to hide.
> ...


No, saying one will not give references is NOT saying one has "something to hide,"
I am against that on PRINCIPLE.
There is a lot of discussion these days, about the various intrusions into one's privacy
and personal information.
On another board, there is a thread, for example, from a person facing a pre-employment
check, well they want their credit history and other information.
Many people these days are leery of giving out information they deem personal and that
sort of thing; to assert I have "something to hide" without even knowing me is patently absurd.
If you don't understand my position then so be it but you have no right to attack my integrity.
Yes, I do agree that breeders and others need to know (hopefully, they care) who is purchasing
or adopting their dog.
There was different ways to go about this, obtaining references isn't the only one.
I have all kinds of references, from neighbors as well as others.
If it will make you feel better I probably couldn't have adopted from a rescue anyway, because I have
a nine-year-old son.
I did notice that on one of the rescue applications, they said they wouldn't place a dog with anyone with a child under ten years old, so I wouldn't have been able to adopt one through them anyway!


[/B][/QUOTE] 

I've never known a rescue group to require financial reports or anything of an extreme personal nature.
I have known them to make home visits to inspect yards, etc to insure the safety of the prospective adoptee. It is NOT like buying a home. Some dogs don't do well with other dogs in the family or with children. Better to find that out now than to take the pet home and have to return it. They want to make certain the dog isn't being placed into
a breeding environment as many disreputable breeders will send out ringers to get dogs to use for
breeding. This is getting better since many groups require sterilization before the pet can be placed which is usually the fee for the pet. Small dogs are fragile so some do require no young children for the sake
of the dog. Personally, I never sold one to a family without watching how the kids are around the dog and I would not sell to a family with very young children (5 and under).


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord.. Will this thread ever end

















Andrea~
















(Sorry just had to I love them















)

Andrea~


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

I came back to thank whoever told me about the collar; I didn't know that - I forgot to mention it earlier.
Yes I understand about Malts and tiny children, I do understand that.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I would hate for anyone who is interested in rescue to think that there is some secret agenda to the process. When I do home visits, I often have access to the information in the file. It is a very simple procedure. The potential adoptee is asked to provide information about number of people in the home and ages, any history of pets in the home, whether the family is renting or owns the home (and if renting is it OK to have pets), whether there is a fenced in area, what provisions for walking/exercise will be made, whether heart worm care will be used, etc. It is certainly not intrusive or in any what threatening to a person who sincerely want to adopt. I encourage anyone who is interested to at least contact the rescue and make an effort to learn about the process. References would be the vet, a neighbor, or someone who knows how they would care for an animal. The reference process is less involved than one would expect to encounter with a work setting. And, on the issue of children, it is true that some rescues do restrict adoption to families with young children, but not all. The ones I work with make individual assessments on school aged children.
In my opinion, the home visit is one of the best ways to determine if a family is suitable for adoption. Many rescue groups work together to help each other in various parts of the country. It's unfortunate that we, as breeders, don't make use of this option. In fact, I see it as being more important than the new owner coming to "inspect" the breeder because the dog will be in that new home for years, and it was only with the breeder a few weeks.
Since several of us are concerned that rescue might be viewed in a negative light as a result of some of the posts, perhaps those who see it as a problem the way it is done now could offer suggestiong to make it better. I, for one, am always eager to learn new things, and I'm sure others would be too if it meant that we could find good homes for our rescues.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Well here he is!
> I hope I haven't offended anyone more than I accidentally did.
> I know Jinxie isn't all white and fluffy like most of yours are
> but I'm hoping that, with time and grooming, as well as loving care,
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Since several of us are concerned that rescue might be viewed in a negative light as a result of some of the posts, perhaps those who see it as a problem the way it is done now could offer suggestiong to make it better. I, for one, am always eager to learn new things, and I'm sure others would be too if it meant that we could find good homes for our rescues.[/B]


 *And this Faye, is one of the excellent things about you. 

I need to add something here please. After Sara got Sir Micro I started looking for my own Malt. And when I did the very first places I went were to local Shelters to submit paperwork to be "checked" out. Believe me, being a teacher, I have been checked out, upside down and inside out. And since 9-11 it's only gotten more intense. So the Shelter's check surely was not a surprise to me at all. What the surprise to me was is something a person AT a shelter told me when she called me in to see a doggie. She went onto to tell me about a person that had come in looking for small dogS. Once the shelter started looking into this man, they found out his brother had been convicted of running dog fights. All the hair on my body stood up, let me tell you, but I still was ignorant of WHY that man wanted small dogs. Stupidly I asked. I wish I had not of. She said to me just as calm as could be, "oh those men that make dogs fight use the small dogs as bait to teach their fighting dogs to attack." I almost fainted. Honestly, I stood there with weak knees and a pounding heart.

Fast forward to about two months after I found Bella Mia.... and we were driving to the groomers, when a work truck full of "south of the border" guys where hooting at Bella and me in my SUV. They kept pointing at Bella, and holding out their hands. I thought it was so odd that a truck full of guys like that would LIKE a Malt. I was confused totally. I got to our groomers and told her about it and she said to me, "Oh they wanted her as bait." I cringed!

Every time I think about that truck full of men I shiver.

I see clearly that NOT everyone presents exactly who they are or what they are up to, to the world out of fear of doing so would bring judgement or jail time to them. Shame!









Melanie


*


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby! He is adorable and I can't wait to see more pics of him as 
he grows in his new and loving enviroment!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is the pic my hubby forgot to resize earlier!

LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I feel each has a right as to what they wish to disclose to anybody anytime.. however..I don't want anyone considering to rescue to be fearful of the "process". It truly is for the good of everyone involved.
I am extremely paranoid about giving our personal information! I DID have my identity stolen several years ago... so I am very very cautious... but there was nothing of concern to me as to personal nature doing the application to the group for Naddie. I felt perfectly comfortable. In addition to the vet two references were required and YES they did call the people I gave. One is a neighbor.. I felt that it would be a good reference to back up i did NOT let my dogs out alone and unattended, that I was a responsible pet owning neighbor> The other was one of my clients. Since I work out of the home..again that client could back up my statements regarding working form home and again being responsible pet owner. I had no qualms giving them as reference.. and in fact was happy to do so. ..I WANTED NADDIE!!! 

The statement I made referring to BAD! people was referring to this very thing about getting the rescues for dog fight 'training'.. the very thought sickens me!!!! but unfortunately it is a reality! Also, some will pay the adoption fee and SELL to research labs for even more money!! so yes the references are important!
However, I think the most important is the vet reference... that alone can give the rescue group a good idea about ones intregity and dedication to a pet.
I don't want to have those thinking about rescues to be deterred . Though the application was a couple of pages long.. 90% had to do with our plans in regard to caring for the pup... how the dog would be pottied, where would the dog sleep, was there a fenced yard ( which we DON"T have.. but I explained I simply wouldn't let a little dog out by herself fence or no fence) , how would it get exercise,.. etc.
did we own or rent.. we owned. 
In Naddie's case...many of these questions were very important to her placement. The fact we owned was a plus... a rental would be a problem because of her Sep Anxiety she whined and cried and barked endlessly.. PLUS dug and chewed up the doors...not a good thing in a rental)
Work status: again we were a good match as I work from home and hubby retired. Naddie needed some TLC and training to become secure and have potty manners. It was told her drawbacks as well as her positive points. How we would go thru the "training" was discussed with the fostermom. When we were done she was assured I was in this with Naddie for the full run.. regardless if the 'issues" . She was assured I was not going to give up on Naddie..no matter what. Naddie desperately needed a constant and permanent home so she could go on to be the lovely little dog she was meant to be. It fully understoond the reasoning behind the questions.


----------

